# FUR SHACK



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

well guy's it's over....today is the last day of Beaver, I tapped out Monday morning it was a great run but I'm beat!!!!

17 Beavers, 5 raccoons, 1 grinner and a few non targets.

pictured are 10 raccoons with my grinner, 7 of those are from the set and get mission a local trapper took me on, can't lay claim to catching them but I'll take the assist!!!

the releases include a snapping turtle that just squeezed into a 330 coni bear "little lethargic but gone the next day", hen mallard "released in good shape" , 2 raccoons out of season "1 went down the slide DOA turned in to the Law" the other released a little pissed but in good shape",

thanks for looking......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work ! Congrats on a good season !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats Jim !! Good job.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I remember when you took the first one this season. What a remarkable season considering your return to PA. Very impressive!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done indeed, thanks for sharing.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

nice job jimmy


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

thanks guy's it was a great run......mostly luck!!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice job put'in some fur on the wall.

awprint:


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

thanks Cat......


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

Glen thanks for the kind words, I lucked into a few Beaver honey holes up on the Mountain. the plan this season was to catch a 18 rats, 8 raccoons and maybe a mink.....4 beaver. the rats took me to school, the mink were around just couldn't let the steel soak long enough to be effective. raccoon prices were down so I didn't set for them as planed, the Beaver sign was everywhere.....massive feed piles "before the ice", peel sticks EVERYWHERE, banks slides, pull outs, chew trees, and red brush cut at a funky angles from those bio-chain saws......."jim shutt" channel on you tube has a video of three taken in the runs from below a top secret dam, the DCNR gave me permission to go in with my boat and lock it up at night. from a 5 day check I pulled out 8 Beavers, 4 where Godzilla sized "for me" one weighed 44.8, biggest 48.2 two more not weighed but 40ish also. I know they get bigger but for me they were just fine.....now to put a little of that effort into my job search!!!!!

I missed a ground hog yesterday.....it was the shooters fault, .22 mag super close, all I could see was the crown of it's head and eye, little bugger was looking at me, tried to thread the curve of the mound......denied!!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good stuff, Jimmy!

That shot at the 'hog reminded me of one of my most memorable 'chuck hunts.

It involved a 400 yard stalk in the rain, a NEF Handi-Rifle in .22 Hornet and a watchful chuck ducking down more and more as I got closer. Trouble was, it was in a low area and I couldn't see it unless I got close. All that ended up showing was just as you described. I was crawling on my belly in the mud and got to 25 yards, as it kept an eye on me. I made the shot and the eyes looked like they do when you pan-fry a whole trout.

Didn't want to hack your cool post, but I couldn't help myself. Thanks for bringing that mental picture back in any case, Jimmy.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

hacker......no worries Glen, the best shots are the ones that just plain felt good, but nothing to show for it!!!!

I shot a hog today, the .22 mag got the job done but didn't hit hard like the .243 there was plenty of evidence but nothing for the pot but a dirty hole. I like the hard hit it leaves them DRT.......plus there are too many long shots to be had.....


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Understood, Jimmy. Took a few hogs in PA myself. Some fine country for a chucker.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats on a fine trapping season!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Great job trapping Jimmy! Congrats to a successful season...


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Very Nice Job putting up your Furs--Job well done----------NOW GET A JOB so US OLD TIMERS CAN KEEP DRAWING OUR SS Checks LOL* :biggrin: :biggrin: *-Thanks for sharing your Catch*


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks 220 and Eric.....Glen I remembered you saying about a few hunts in Pa.....it's nice scenery for sure, might have to go after the crows a little this year, you hunt them more now if I recall???

Swampbuck thanks...all I wanted for my first year was a few muskrats and a hand full of raccoons, ended up getting my butt kicked by these Beavers, very good practice but I ain't no carpenter my thumb is still sore from missing those nails....


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

ohhh I almost forgot....Swampbuck, yes I'll take one for the team and get back to work!!! I'll be needing that SS fund to have a little cash in it for myself soon....took a hit from the Obey-me Kingdom for not having health insurance all last year.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Jimmy, how much did King Obummer hit you up for? I figured someone has to pay for them Obummer phones, and Obummer care...


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

I just paid the fine instead of trying to get away with it, no need to draw attention from the Internal Retaliatory System....the fine was 118 bucks a month x 12. if I tapped out and just bought Health Insurance it would have cost me way more, having said that I know everyone needs health insurance but sometimes ya got to cut something in the budget for gas money to hunt and trap!!!!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Damn...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Bbbbbbuuuttttt...I thought it was free.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

haha....nothing is free unless you're a freeloader, seems we missed that ship by having good work ethic and the need to achieve......now Obey-me and pay up!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

WOW Jim !! thats almost what I pay for medicare ($120+) a month and it only covers 80% of hospitals. But now the people on the free sh!t dont pay anything and their insurance covers everything 100% and most have never paid a dime in. So if your a good old working man you pay your whole life into Social Security and then when you retire you keep on paying and it still doesnt equal what the free loaders get !!!!!

I have written all of my Congressman and Representatives here in Arizona on this and not one has responded back !!!! only in America


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

I hear ya Ed, this has become a real stick in the eye for me......I tell this story to my friends and they don't believe it.....when I received my social security number at age 13 the retirement age "back then" was 52, I remember it well. now when I get the yearly SS paper the new age for me is up to 67.8 years.......sad!!! in reality if I get a job tomorrow with benefits I'd still be paying half a years fine for next tax season.....due to, I have gone 3 months to date without Health Ins., usually jobs "now" don't give benefits if you can get them is 3 months after hire date.....I maintain there should be some kind of test in order for people to have babies, buy beer, and if you don't want to work or looking for a hand out you can't vote....

My 10th Generation Great Uncle George Washington as well as the other Founders of this great land must to be spinning in their graves over this New World Government thing!!!

here is one American that is most certainly Hoping For A Change!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I really think government has gotten so big, changing a few in there wont make a dam bit of difference. Only thing I actually believe could change anything would be a revolution and I dont think that will ever happen, again government is to big and along with the big businesses they control everything.


----------

